# Rechargable Batteries for Gameboy Advance with backlight mod



## timbo81 (Feb 19, 2014)

I am about to modify my AGB-001 with a backlit AGS-101 screen.   Could anyone please tell me which rechargable AA batteries would be best to use once the modification is complete?

I have my eye on some rechargable Energizer 2300mAH NiMH batteries but I'm not 100% sure they would be ok.

Thanks.


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 19, 2014)

Energizer ones or Duracell, those Energizer are quite good, 2300mAH.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 19, 2014)

does it really matter? recharchable batteries eventually all get bad because most rechargers are terrible (they overcharge or undercharge, they speed charge and heat the batteries up)

obviously you wont do anything wrong with energizers, at least for the time being, but depending on your rechargers, you might end up throwing lots of money at those over time compared to like, a store brand or something.


----------



## timbo81 (Feb 19, 2014)

Thank you  for your replies so far.

Has anyone ever tried modifying the GBA with a rechargable battery pack?  Like the GBA SP.

There is a third party one on amazon but the reviews are not encouraging. (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mad-Catz-Re...1&keywords=gameboy+advance#productDescription).


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 19, 2014)

timbo81 said:


> Thank you for your replies so far.
> 
> Has anyone ever tried modifying the GBA with a rechargable battery pack? Like the GBA SP.
> 
> There is a third party one on amazon but the reviews are not encouraging. (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mad-Catz-Rechargeable-Battery-Pack/dp/B00005LE6V/ref=sr_1_1?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1392814169&sr=1-1&keywords=gameboy advance#productDescription).


 
I had one of those back in the day, they were comfortable enough to use but eventually they ended up only holding a 15 minute charge after a year or two. i mostly used mine plugged into the charger when i was at home. I guess on a backlit gba, the charge would run out fast in general. In addition to that, those things are old by now, which is never good for a battery pack. But if you dont mind the cord, it would probably work for indoor play


----------



## driverdis (Feb 19, 2014)

*this applies to most other Mad Katz products also*


----------



## timbo81 (Feb 19, 2014)

I think I will stay away from the Mad Catz product then.  Not sure what I will go with but thanks for giving me something to consider.

On another point I just went down the local Cash Converters and found a Gameboy Advance (AGB-001) for £2.00, they said it wasn't reading cartridges, but for £2.00 i decided to take a chance, it may just need a deep clean.  If I can't get it to work then I can use the parts.


----------



## Cartmanuk (Feb 19, 2014)

The Backlit mod doesn't use much more power.
Here are the batteries you want.


----------



## timbo81 (Feb 20, 2014)

thanks for the link


----------



## Adil (Mar 5, 2014)

How long these batteries last? anyone done some tests?


----------

